# What air pump to use.



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I am currently looking at ganging the air to all my 5 tanks that are in the same area, I want to run one air pump and feed a header tube which I am going make up from PVC or pex piping with multiple air tappings to do various tasks. Has anyone got any ideas what pump to use, Big Al's has a Coralife that produces 7 PSI that I found in their book, is this over kill? Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

it depends on the number of air stones, amount of bubbles you want, depth of the water...

I have a Top Fin Air Pump AIR 4000 rated at 2.3psi and 80 gal. That pump running at about 50% ran the under gravel in my 25 &10 (3 air stones) and my air powered fry trap.


----------

